# Breeder or Rescue



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

I do not know if this has been asked already since I could not find another thread in the search option. I have been interested in getting a German Shepherd for a long time now, and I have been searching for an answer to this question but I come up empty-handed. I would love to get a GSD from a rescue, but I also understand that most of those dogs have not gone through the extensive health tests that a breeder gives. I also see a very drastic contrast in, I guess "quality", between dogs from a breeder and those in a shelter/rescue. Most of the rescue dogs look weird to me; very elongated heads, ears that do not point up, and other things. I know that shelter/rescue dogs can be great, but I do not want to be taking a risk on these dogs, since most of them seem agitated and not friendly. I live in the Los Angeles area and I am interested in the Adler Stein and Rotterbarental kennels so far. I am also new to this forum and am still learning; so forgive me for any ignorance I may have shown.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

The quality of dogs in rescue varies, just as the quality of dogs from different breeders varies. I have fostered several very, very well bred GSDs and I have fostered a whole lot of back-yard bred genetic train wrecks. 

There are a couple of breed specific rescues in your area that have some truly breathtaking, nice dogs available. You also have a few really good breeders to choose from. My advice would be to get out and meet the breeders and their dogs and become familiar with what they produce and also connect with a couple of really good rescues and become familiar with what they have available and their policies and procedures and then make a decision based on which route best fits your needs in a dog.
Sheilah


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Just to add, since having my GSD, a byb rescue, I have met alot of people with beautiful shepherds that got their dog from Westside german Shepherd rescue in Los Angeles. They are near LAX. Apparently they are very well known . 2 are in training classes with us.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Most breeders stink, spend alot of time doing research if youre going to buy a puppy. Witha rescue they may have a great dog but youd have to go and look.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I couldn't edit my previous post, but wanted to let you know. I'm not advocating just for rescue. I'm sure as long as you do your research and ask here you will find the best dog for you whether it be a breeder or rescue. There's lots of good breeders and rescues out there, you just have to find the right one for you.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

I recommend going both routes. You are not popping down to starbucks for some coffee, you're looking in to adopting a living breathing creature. This is not something to take lightly. 

For breeders: get referrals, go visit, check out mom & dad, talk to past customers. There are good breeders out there but you have to do your home work. Also look in to what they do once mom has her puppies. Do they socialize the puppies with other dogs, do they do the initial immunizations, what about puppy obedience? Find out everything you can to cover all your bases. Especially make sure you're doing business with an ethical person and not some scum sucking puppy mill (whether its an individual overbreeding his dog in the back yard or a barn full of dogs).

Rescues can vary. Almost all require you to fill out an application. Some of them make the process comparable to getting a security clearance and will turn people down for all sorts of insane reasons. Others just want some level of assurance the dog won't end up back in a shelter.

Check to see if there is a local GSD rescue in your area. If so get signed up now while you're researching breeders and checking out other rescues. 

You might also check in to fostering for a rescue. This is a great way to test drive while waiting on your perfect dog to show up. We went the rescue/foster route and hit the Jackpot with Kaiser. We'll start fostering again next year after the holiday season is over.

Both ways will take a while. A good breeder will generally already have the current litter sold so you'll be putting a deposit on the next litter. So you'll be waiting for that to happen and even after mom pops out the kibble snatchers you'll still have to wait 8 weeks while to they get finished. 

The rescue is just a roll of the device: In our case Kaiser's original dad turned out to be deathly allergic to dogs so he had to give Kaiser up. I was already approved to adopt from the rescue and swooped in landed the greatest German Shepherd to ever walk this earth.


----------



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

It's pretty difficult right now to decide honestly. I have never owned a German Shepherd before to be frank. I have owned a large dog before, but I have owned a large dog before, but the personalities are different between a Labrador and GSD. I kinda want to go the breeder route so I can get a GSD the way it's "supposed" to be. Forgive me of any offense.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I don't think you should promote your own dogs. OP, puppies can be a 'challenge' .. they're like smart toddlers with teeth! But if you're patient, you can get a great dog. Just be sure to not rush into anything and keep looking. I know it's sometimes difficult to get approved for rescues, but for a first dog sometimes an older puppy/adult might be a good start and avoid the puppy stage (I have a 6 month old-my 5th GSD).


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Also, doesn't California have an absolutely immense amount of GSDs needing homes? It seems like there are so many more there than any other state when I see listings.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Suka said:


> Also, doesn't California have an absolutely immense amount of GSDs needing homes? It seems like there are so many more there than any other state when I see listings.


They do seem to have huge populations of GSDs in need. 






            
Not all for everyone and not everyone for all, but worth a look! 
German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County | Dogs for Adoption
Is just one group. I am not sure of any of the rescues out there in terms of how good they are, but there is a sticky in the rescue section that helps to identify some things a good rescue should do.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy moly....the GSROC rescue has some gorgeous healthy looking dogs...and yet many of the stories indicate families just didn't want them anymore and some look to be nicely bred too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I did not see how many pages there were. Wow. ETA - they do events and meet/greet type things to go out and see dogs. 

:wub:

German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County | Dogs for Adoption 
Troy 
*I'm very confident  I Need An Experienced Owner  *
« Previous | Next »​


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op...find a gsd club and see if you can visit and learn a bit more about gsd. ask about breeders and if they know of any dogs needing homes.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw him too! I bet he'd clean up (and train up) super nice!!

There's gotta be some DDR in there somewhere? 

Good that they are looking for an experienced home for him. 





JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I did not see how many pages there were. Wow. ETA - they do events and meet/greet type things to go out and see dogs.
> 
> :wub:
> 
> <snipped>


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Just my opinion but I would always rescue. I would never buy from a breeder when there are fantastic dogs sitting in kennels waiting for their potential to be recognized. I also prefer mixes too. Good luck in your choice you will know when you see the one!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I personally am a rescue supporter to the max. I would look around at the local shelters and see what is available for adoption. GSD's are a large breed dog and are hard to place for the shelters so they often get euthanized for lack of a home. So if you are looking for a great companion and friend a pound dog will fill that bill nicely. They can be trained and taught to do as much or more than a pure bred dog from a high brow kennel so it is a question of whether you wish to take a chance on getting a rescue or not. I have rescued dogs from the pound and flea markets for over 40 years and I have never been disappointed with any dog I brought home. The key is look at the dog objectively and see if it is interested in you and responsive to your offer of attention. If it is a young puppy are it's eyes bright and is it's fur nice and fluffy. Does it have that characteristic puppy smell if you give it a whiff. All of these will help you decide that this or that dog is right for you. Good luck and look into a rescue first before you spend a bunch of your hard earned money on a reputation. How many people buy Harleys because it says Harley on the tank? Be smart with your dollars, and bring some happiness to a pound dog if you can....

Bob


----------

